# TUTug meeting Today



## Dori (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks to Roy and Eira, Bob and Barb for a great meeting today. It was so good to see all of our TUG friends. A huge thanks goes out to Alton and Moira for their wonderful hospitality since the beginning of our TOTug meetings. You have been such gracious and welcoming hosts. Enjoy your well-deserved retirement!

Dori


----------

